# Red & Huns from this morning!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job!!


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Way to go Justin!


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

This one I didn't shoot. I took a friend up and called this one into 20 yards for him. Tried a new hand call today and well.....it works lol!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Just keep tearin it up Justin. Did you buy the call or is it one you made yourself?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

So who's this friend you took up?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> So who's this friend you took up?


Oh-oh do I sense some sibling rivalry? :lol:


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

A call I bought. I would love to make a call and call one in with it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > So who's this friend you took up?
> ...


Inside joke Larry.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Ah-hah! You revealed your fox secret, BUTTERFINGERS!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Ah-hah! You revealed your fox secret, BUTTERFINGERS!


I TOLD HIM TO EDIT THAT PIC! :evil: 
Actually that is the new "call". We were using Kit Kat's but they got "bar shy". :lol:


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Wind In His Hair said:
> 
> 
> > Ah-hah! You revealed your fox secret, BUTTERFINGERS!
> ...


Seriously dude! I told you to keep my fox tactics to yourself! Now everyone will be gettin the red dogs! :lol:


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

aint nutting better then calling in a wild animal with a call you built yourself makes it all the better


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome job getting the huns and fox I usually use Twix they love the cookie crunch. 8)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Out of curiosity.....were there many fleas on that fox?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, tons! Most of the ones we kill are covered in them.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Now that it is colder it won't be so bad. They will still have them though, just not as many.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

It must have the "Butterfinger" that brought the fox in! lol just kidding but awesome job!


----------

